
HTML5 Media Source Extensions: Bringing Production Video to the Web - slederer
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/04/html5-media-source-extensions-bringing-production-video-web/
======
manfrominterne
Without detracting anything from MSE, EME doesn't bring "production video" to
the web. It brings useless encryption that needs to _die_ before it even sees
the light.

Maybe you really need a reminder if you think that EME does _anything_ useful:
look at blueray or any encrypted video technology before it.

Now, your users _already_ paid for it. They're logged-in and the transport is
secured. If they want to copy the video, they'll do it _anyway_. So please,
let's kill this draft.

~~~
mozumder
You're not going to get Hollywood to publish online without EME.

This is the discussion about whether you want Hollywood movies to exist online
or not, and they're perfectly happy to go without online streaming.

~~~
lomnakkus
> You're not going to get Hollywood to publish online without EME.

Then they don't publish online. It's not the end of the world.

> This is the discussion about whether you want Hollywood movies to exist
> online or not, and they're perfectly happy to go without online streaming.

I'd say "perfectly happy" is an overstatement... given that they are the ones
trying to push nonsense this though.

------
slederer
I tried to give an overview on the technical details of the HTML5 MSE/EME,
which is used e.g. by Netflix and Youtube. If you are interested in any
details, just post it here, happy to answer.

~~~
tapsboy
What 3rd party players do you recommend for HTML5 MSE/EME based playback
across popular browsers?

~~~
slederer
on the open source side, shaka ([https://github.com/google/shaka-
player](https://github.com/google/shaka-player)), dash.js
([https://github.com/Dash-Industry-
Forum/dash.js/wiki](https://github.com/Dash-Industry-Forum/dash.js/wiki)) and
hls.js
([http://dailymotion.github.io/hls.js/demo/](http://dailymotion.github.io/hls.js/demo/))
are good.

on the commercial prodcut side, the bitmovin player
[https://bitmovin.com/player/](https://bitmovin.com/player/) is best one
covering HLS & DASH on all browsers. There are also a lot of demos at
[http://www.dash-player.com/demo/](http://www.dash-player.com/demo/)

------
0x0
Are binary black-box EMEs going to be the new flash&java-applet of web
vulnerabilities?

~~~
slederer
hopefully not :-)

the difference between Flash-like plugins and the EME is that the EME is
directly build into the browser, with a narrow and focussed use case. This
limits als the vulnerability, in contrast to a lot more powerful plugin-
systems like Flash or Silverlight or Java.

